# Hi I'm new here and super frustrated with this IBS nonsense.



## gassy4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi. I decided to sign up for this site tonight due to the bad symptoms of IBS-constipation I have been having. OK here is some background: I am 19, am in my second year of college living in a dorm, do not remember having IBS when I was young (it seems fairly recent), used to have an undiagnosed eating disorder (a few years ago), have a father who has chronic constipation and takes metamucil every morning, and now I will continue. I think much of my symptoms are due to diet. I believe I eat fairly well, with some of my bad habits being that I often eat late at night and I eat FAR too many sweets due to the easy accessibility at the dining halls. I often have huge meals also...because of the dining halls. I am a member of this group called FLO (fair, local, organic) and have recently been inspired to start eating more naturally in hopes that IBS symptoms will subside. I am just SO frustrated right now and I know my parents are tired of hearing about it even though they only want the best for me and my body. I am currently taking amitiza to help but I cannot surely tell if it is working. At the beginnign of school/ end of summer break, my IBS was HORRIBLE. I only wanted to sit around and curl up in a ball for a while. I have learned that alcohol also causes a lot of symptoms such as cramping and constipation. I had a colonoscopy this summer but all turned out alright although I did have food in my stomach after not having eaten for 24 hrs, so I was put on a medicine to help my slow stomach emptuing but this made me feel AWFUL so I could not stay on it. I feel like there are so many issues I could just continue and continue but I won't. I will just tell you why I joined this tonight. I was playing in a soccer game tonight and my stomach didn't feel so good at the onset but was ok in the first half. During the second half, however, I got bad cramps and intestinal sloshing like I had to poop but obviously couldn't go then. After the game, I tried using the bathroom but nothing helped. Then, I went to a movie screening and had some high-fiber foods like apples and bread and a lot of peanut butter and coffee with milk and now I feel awful again. I am so gassy and uncomfortable and feel like I need to defecate but am unable to. I wish I could just have a normal system. ugg.


----------



## abc234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here too. I've had IBS for a while (and I'm in university too), so I understand what you've written about there being days when IBS can be very frustrating to deal with. Hang in there, and I'm sure you'll get through the rough times! I see that this post was published 3 days ago, so I hope you're feeling better today (or at least, slightly better).Take care!


----------



## gassy4 (Oct 27, 2011)

abc234 said:


> Hi, I'm new here too. I've had IBS for a while (and I'm in university too), so I understand what you've written about there being days when IBS can be very frustrating to deal with. Hang in there, and I'm sure you'll get through the rough times! I see that this post was published 3 days ago, so I hope you're feeling better today (or at least, slightly better).Take care!


----------



## gassy4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much. I do feel much much better. phew. I have found that it is true (for me at least) that drinking loosens up your bowels and makes/allows you to poop. I drank the past two nights and went to the bathroom both days afterwards. Now, if only I could find a daily remedy for constipation and IBS....but again, thank you and I hope you're doing alright as well.


----------



## Dani_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

i Know how you feel to,, im in my second year of uni also and suffer from IBS-diharea,, for me the worst 2 bit of it are that fact that as a student i have bad eating habbits and also being cought of grade being ill,, i end up coming back to dorm and getting fustrated or curling up and doing nothing for the rest of the day,, i just dont no any other way to deal with it,, do you find that you get less worred about it when you are at home for the holidays, rather than being at collage???


----------



## gassy4 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't really know. This basically just started this summer and I have not been home since coming in August. I guess I will see when Thanksgiving rolls around. Also, I feel like IBS messes with my eating. If I am constipated, I do not feel like eating even though I should be hungry. I do usually eat, however, and end up eating wayyyyy to much, partially in the hopes that doing so will make me poop. It usually doesn't, however and then I am just stuck feeling very uncomfortably full in both my stomach and my intestines.


----------

